# τσάπα-σφυρί



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2009)

Είδος εργοταξιακού οχήματος. Έχω απλώς μια αριθμημένη λίστα που γράφει «μεταφορά τσάπας-σφυριού».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2009)

Με κάθε *τεράστια* επιφύλαξη:

Εδώ είναι μια (υποτίθεται) γερμανική ιστοσελίδα (που την βρήκα ψάχνοντας για τα μηχανήματα εργοταξίου κλπ KOMATSU) με (μάλλον...) αυτόματες μεταφράσεις σε διάφορες γλώσσες.

Υποθέτοντας ότι τα αγγλικά είναι πιθανώς τα πιο σωστά, έφτασα από τις τσάπες και τα σφυριά στο hammer for mini excavator (δηλ. το σφυρί είναι κάτι σαν εξάρτημα της τσάπας του εκσκαφέα).

*Θα μπορούσε* λοιπόν το μηχάνημά σου να έιναι hydraulic excavator with hammer attachment (θα μπορούσε...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα έφτασα κι εγώ κοιτάζοντας διάφορα Κατερπίλαρ. Στην Wikipedia υπάρχει και η σχετική φωτογραφία:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:2008-08-17_CAT_345B_with_hammer_attachment.jpg

Δεν ξέρω πόσο έγκυρο θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί και το σύντομο _hammer excavator_.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2009)

Κι εγώ στα ψαχτά συμπέρανα ότι ίσως εννοεί σφυρί = hydraulic hammer και τσάπα = backhoe.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2009)

Βρήκα και αυτά:
http://auto.slando.gr/athina/11767064.html
http://www.makrodimoserga.gr/index.php?option=com_rsgallery2&page=inline&id=25&Itemid=3
http://www.makrodimoserga.gr/index.php?option=com_rsgallery2&gid=2&Itemid=3

Στη δεύτερη σελίδα μην ψαρώσετε με τα αγγλικά που προσφέρει ο ιστότοπος, είναι αυτόματη μετάφραση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 15, 2009)

Αυτά λέγονται γενικά (crawler ή wheel) excavators. H τσάπα και το σφυρί είναι προσαρτήματα/εξαρτήματα. Το σφυρί είναι αυτό που σπάει βράχους και λέγεται (hydraulic) breaker ή hammer. H τσάπα είναι η ...τσάπα. Shovel/Breaker excavator θα έλεγα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Κι εγώ στα ψαχτά συμπέρανα ότι ίσως εννοεί σφυρί = hydraulic hammer και τσάπα = backhoe.



Στον ιστότοπο που βρήκε ο Ζαζ, έχει ένα pdf με κατάλογο, και στη σελ. 25 έχει ένα 

Hydraulically actuated hammer, mounts on backhoes, compact excavators, or excavators for
demolition work.
​


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2009)

Βρήκα εικόνες και για hammer excavator και για backhoe excavator και έβαλα hammer/backhoe excavator. Σας χιλιοευχαριστώ που ασχοληθήκατε τόσο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2009)

Να 'σαι καλά — κι εμείς όταν πιάσουμε την καλή απ' τις μεταφράσεις κι αποφασίσουμε να χτίσουμε στις Παρθένες Νήσους, εσένα θα βάλουμε να μας μεταφράσεις τα συμβόλαιά μας με τους εργολάβους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2009)

Και με πλούσια ποικιλία από ιστοσελίδες κατασκευαστών: Κατερπίλαρ, Ντιρ, Λίμπχερ, Κομάτσου (ανάλογα πού έχει ο καθένας τις μετοχές του; ) :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2009)

Αν μου παραχωρήσετε μόνιμη ξαπλώστρα δίπλα στο κύμα της ιδιωτικής παραλίας στις επαύλεις σας, σας κάνω δώρο τα συμβόλαια, τα πιστοποιητικά ΚΑΙ τις βεβαιώσεις για τις υπηρεσίες (το αφεντικό τρελάθηκε)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 15, 2009)

Η τσάπα δεν είναι απαραιτήτως από πίσω, αν δεν απατώμαι, για να είναι backhoe. Αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα για να το ψάξω παραπάνω.


----------

